# Ultimate Coyote Gun / Sorry, No pictures.



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't handle carrying the heavy rifles anymore. Gettin too old.
Original goals:
Lightweight Sporter - About 10 lbs.
Light Recoil - want a decent chance to see impact results.
Long range capability - 100 to 1000 yards.
Accurate - 1/2 moa to accomplish the long range shots.
Hopefully relatively fur friendly.

Here's what happened.

WEIGHT: Gun finished at 9.75 lbs. with Harris long bipod and sling.
ACTION & STOCK: Tikka. Gunsmith replaced Tikka aluminum block with Rem. lug between barrel and action.
CALIBER: .20-250
BARREL: .204 Cal. #4 Pacnor stainless, fluted, 1:8 twist, finished at 27 inches.
OPTICS: 6.5x20 Leupold VH, M1 elevation turret, 1/4 click windage.
BULLETS:
Berger, .381 BC, 3670 fps, 10 shot group .584'', 9 of 10 .444'', ES 21. SD 9.
57 Unmussig, .420 BC, 3666 fps, chronographed 4' slower than the Bergers.
62 Unmussig, .480 BC, 3600 fps ??, yet to test but realistic based on 55 Berger load.
Probably going to run it about 3600 fps with the 57 Unmussig, data on paper indicates it will be devastating for a coyote even at half a mile.

900 YARD DOPE: 
1.9'' high @ 100 for a 275 yard zero.
139.6'' drop at 900 yards
14.3 minutes up (59 clicks)
1740 fps
384 energy ft. lbs.
58.9'' wind drift for 10 mph crosswind
25 clicks for 10 mph crosswind

FUR FRIENDLY? Untested. Have to wait and see what happens inside of 300 yards this fall.

Goal for the summer: 1,000 + yard prairie dog. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to see some real world results on this one! Dang it man, get some pictures up!!!! :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you will have to get good at reading the wind


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jake,

Those are some nice high bc 20cal bullets. I think you may have a winning combination. I plugged your numbers in to get my head straight, that's pretty impressive. Even the wind isn't much worse then my 6, very nice, but you've got me on drop at 900yds.

You need to post up some pics of those rounds and of the stick. 

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Barrel life?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

After running some numbers through my program it looks like it'll be some where in the 1500-2000 round category.

xdeano


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Savage260,
Me too. That's why I chose it. Sorry on the pic's, I'll have to work on that.

Bareback,
Don't know. Sure hope I DON'T have an answer anytime too soon!!

Xdeano,
Really enjoyed you 6MM SLR project. What a presentation! Photo's, story, detail. EXCELLENT!!!

Anyway, I agree with you on my project. I'm still trying to get my head straight. Almost couldn't believe the 600 yard drop table comparison when my .243 Ackley with 70 Noslers at 3850 fps was surpassed within the first 300 yards.

Producing a 600 yard drop table like it does and nearly equalling 1,000 yard match rifle wind drift is almost unheard of to my knowledge.

275 Yard Zero
100 = 1.9
200 = 2.1
300 = -1.2
400 = -8.7
500 = -21.1 
600 = -39.3

As far as I'm concerned - I can't lose. However it turns out, it's already been a blast!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

How much are those bullets? I am guessing quite spendy? I am very interested, I like the .204 dia, so I will be anxiously awaiting your results!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

KurtR said:


> you will have to get good at reading the wind


i stand corrected i thought the wind would have alot more effect on the little bullets. Did not look close enough at the details some thing i would have alot of fun with on a big pdog town. Low recoil would make for watching some fun impacts


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jake,
I'd like to know what kind of expansion you'll have with those bullets though. With high BC comes higher Sectional Densities which means it's going to be hard to blow up, like most guys want to see in the 32g 204 type rounds. I think they'll do just fine with a coyote depending on construction they'll either pencil through or come apart. Let us know how it performs on both prairie poodles and coyotes. The PD's are out all ready...

what powder and grains of it are you pushing, i can try and figure out what your barrel life will be a little better. Granted it's just a hypothesis. It could be a little more, but regardless I don't know if I'd powder a town to long with one.

To wrap most guys head around it; 
100yd zero
600yds - 7 MOA elevation, 3.8 MOA wind. Heck that doesn't go subsonic tell around ~1350yds.

Savage give Don a call and find out what those little bullets cost. Don (804) 320-1165.

xdeano


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Savage & Deano,
Here's some info.
D.L (Don) Unmussig - (804) 320-1165
7862 Brentford Drive
Richmond, VA 23225
My last order they for the 57 gr. bullet was $32.50 per 100 + shipping. Don uses flat-rate postal boxes for shipping. Have another 1,000 on order, expecting the bill to be $325 + $12 shipping. I think the 62 gr. bullets were $34.50 per 100 + shipping.
Here's some more food for thought with 1:7 barrel instead of the 1:8. From my load testing on the 55 Bergers I believe this is doable. Maybe Deano can run the data in his program.
62 gr. Unmussing @ 3600 fps, .480 BC, 1.065 OAL, 1.20+ JBM stability factor. My computer dope is off the charts but here's what it says.
275 Zero drop table with 600 and 1,000 yard more complete data included.
100= 1.8
200= 2.1
300= -1.2
400= -8.3
500= -20.0
600= -36.9 / 23 clicks / 2417 fps / 804 ft. lbs. / wind drift 10 mph cross = 19.7'', 13 clicks 
700= -59.7
800= -89.4
900= -127.2
1000= -174.3 / 67 clicks / 1783 fps / 438 ft. lbs. / wind drift = 62.9'', 24 clicks.
The ft. lbs. noted above surpass the a 3600 fps, .22 cal, 75 gr. AMAX at 1,000 yards. Additionally the .284 180 gr VLD match bullets running @ 3,000 fps beat this 20 cal bullet by 3 clicks @ 1,000 yds. When I began this search I did not think it possible a 20 cal. bullet in a 22-250 case could produce numbers anywhere near what the computer is telling me.


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Deano,
I think you're right on the money on bullet performance. They're definitely not "splash bullets". Like my orginal goal stated, hopefully they're "relatively fur friendly inside of 300 yards".


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Deano,
36.2 H380 should put it about 3600. 
33.5 to 33.8 Varget should also put it about 3600. If the Varget groups good enough that's what I want to go to for the temperature stability and best ES and SD numbers.
Almost forgot, really doable project for anyone interested. A Redding S die and some bushings, you're good to go.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The 36.3g H380 looks like it's running 956 rounds
33.5g varget - 1023 rounds
33.8g varget - 1004 rounds

But these are just numbers and each case has a different way of powder burn and powder flow as it leaves the case and flows down the bore. These numbers are also at max SAMMI pressure of 55000psi. The pressure could be some what lower and in turn give you better barrel life. It doesn't take into effect shoulder funneling (angle) or neck length.

Either way I'd still say you'll be right in that 1500 round range.

Those bullets are going so fast even at 300yds that I'd bet they'll just pencil through. Get out there there and give it a test and let us know how it goes.  They aren't worth much this time of year so now it the chance to figure out if it's the bullet to use or not. They're coming in pretty good right now.

xdeano


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Deano,
Thanks for the info. May back them off a little. Hopefully good cleaning procedures (about every 10 shots) and never running it hot will extend that barrel life to some degree. It just may go more than 3,000 rounds with one barrel set back.

Clarification on earlier info: For those that were not sure what I was describing because of poor editing on my part. The 1,000 yard 3 click difference between the 3,000 fps 180 gr .284, 652 BC bullet and the 3,600 fps, 62 gr .204, 480 BC bullet was for wind drift, not drop clicks. Sorry about that.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jake,

I think it might be a stretch to get that 3000 mark, you never know, keep an optomistic attitude and it might happen. we both don't have enough info to give you a decent number of rounds. I have not heard much about this round at all, what are other people getting out of their barrels? Are you keeping a round count log? If it were mine, I would, just to see what you end up with and for grins.

Most times a barrel set back only gives you 500-800 more rounds through a barrel if you're running that much powder overbore. And in most cases you're better off just buying a new barrel, so you don't have to waste money in setting a barrel back, the turn around and put on a fresh barrel. I know several guys who are shooting 1000 round barrels, and just keep replacing instead of setting back. "Law of Diminishing Returns". Once you've started loosing accuracy, the set back only give you a fresh throat, but the barrel is still cracked up pretty bad.

But that's definitely up to you, it's a cool little round though, I hope it performs as well as it looks.  Please keep us updated.

xdeano


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Dean,
Thanks for the info. If you're right, backing if off a bit and one set back may get me to 2,000. The thing with the setback is that if I do get 500 to 800 more rounds it gets me through another yote season, and ordering a new barrel at the time of the setback assures a new barrel on hand whenever the first one gives out. My gunsmith is a good friend of mine and turnaround time has never been an issue.  
Thanks for all your help. By the way, what does you barrel life data say on your 6MM SLR with 105's at your 2950-3000 area? I'm running my standard Rem. SPS .243, 95 Berger VLD, real hot (43.5 H4350 @ 3200 fps). I don't expect much of a barrel life, but it's performing 1/2 MOA. Good enough for a whitetail at 652 and a coyote at 681. Can't keep up with you and Plainsman, but for sure I'm having just as much fun! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jake,

You're keeping up just fine. And having just as much fun.

Right now i'm at 47.4g H1000 with the 105g Hunting VLD ~3088fps the last i shot. The expected barrel life on that is 2065 rounds through the program. But I know that with the altered shoulder and longer neck, i'll be getting significantly more than that. What I have heard on the 6SLR is about 3000-3500 rounds and I've also heard of guys getting 4K out of them with slower burning cooler powder, which i'm using. The H1000 is some really nice stuff. I can burp out 5 rounds and the barrel doesn't even get hot. I have recently been messing with some blended powders that have showed some very nice performance. It's still cooler then the h4350 but a bit warmer then the h1000 but it's got more snort then both.

The reason why i chose this round was not because it was any faster, but because of the strong case design. I've shot it at 3200fps and it's pretty easy to achieve, but i'd like to not have to buy barrels all the time.

Like you I have a friend that does my barrel job, so that's not the issue. It's getting the barrels in when you need them. There is quite a wait on most mfg's to get a decent cut barrel.

Your estimate on your 243 load is 1563 rounds. Again this is just a guess.

xdeano


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Finally, some pics.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh no,the bolt is right were it should be.  
Nice rifle,great thread.Thanks.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Very Nice.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Can't keep up with you and Plainsman, but for sure I'm having just as much fun!


Haaaa, I wouldn't say that, you have me drooling. :beer:

So many rifles so little time.


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. The photos look alot better in photobucket. I can't seem to get them to show up the way I want them to. Not savvy enough with the computer.
4jake


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jake,
That's why I always pull them off photobucket. The pictures seem a little bigger. But the thing with photobucket is that people can go and look at all your pictures if they want or know how to. Which kind of irritates me. But I don't have anything on there that i care about anyhow.

What does the factory recoil lug compare to your new lug? Other than being precisely ground etc. I've only shot the Tikka, i've never ripped one down to see how they stack up. I like the nice smooth action. I'd actually been giving it a lot of thought here for a while in picking up a heavy barreled varmint to shoot prairie dogs with. In 22-250win.

xdeano


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Dean,
My 'smith' doesn't care for the Tikka lug setup. The lug is aluminum and just sits in a slot in the stock. It's not attached to either the stock or the action. Seems to work ok from the factory but most of them are never broke down and put back together. I took mine apart to winter camo it and it did not go back together just right. Lost the free float and it wasn't grouping. My smith removed it. Smith said he thought he could fix it, if not worst case I'd be shopping for a new stock. He installed the Rem. lug on the barreled action. The Tikka stock is mostly hollow, he created a new lug home in stock by creating a reservoir for the apoxy and hardener (opened channel where necessary and built a silly puddy dam to contain apoxy). Fitted back together and let it cure. Very creative! I think he was right based on the groups it been shooting.
If I wouldn't have broke it down to put on the winter camo it probably wouldn't shoot as good as it does now. The winter camo look is dual purpose. Another thing I don't care for on the Tikka is that slippery plastic stock. I sent one Leupold back to the factory because of that design. Was out in 15 below weather and Tikka popped out of my choppers like a wet bar of soap. Won't happen again. The winter camo white is just liquid rubber in a can for roof and gutter leaks ($10 at Menards). Right up my alley, unorthodox, cheap, but really effective. Feels just like the new coated rubber stocks.
On another note, if there's a better way to handle photos, I'm sure open to suggestion.
4Jake


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What I did with my 6slr stock which was a HS, not bad to begin with. But I ended up smearing a very thin layer of Devcon 10110 and dabbed it with steel wool to give it a nice rough texture and the devcon is hard a heck. I actually had to take some 200 grit sand paper to nock off most of the high spots.

Bedding an action does a world of good when it comes down to accuracy.

Plainsman, 
Please put up some pics of your bedding job when you get that far.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, that is one healty looking cartridge!!! Hurry up and shoot some thing so you can tell us how it performs!


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Update on project. Switched scopes, replaced Leupold 6.5x20 VH reticle with a Vortex 6x24 XLR ffp scope. My first ffp scope and very pleased with early results. Whether dialing it up or shooting the MOA reticle it performs as advertised. Test shots at just under 800 yards with dial up versus MOA reticle were about 3'' apart. Also took an 800 yard prairie dog so am looking forward to the fall for a long range coyote.

I'm not sure of other shooters results but we have noticed that when shooting prairie dogs out west our guns out perform our bullet data. We're shooting at a little higher elevation than our input data but I think there's more going on than that. The data says I should be 12 MOA at 800 yards but we were shooting 2 MOA high. Dialed 10 MOA elevation and held off 3 MOA for wind drift for the prairie dog. The pd was on an upslope so we had good range verification with two different rangefinders.

One other change is powder. I'm now using 39 grains of Reloader 19 for the 55 Bergers at 3600 fps.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good stuff Jake,glad you like the new scope.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also have sold off some Leupolds and gone to Vortex. I have a ffp on my 6.5 Creedmoor and wish I had the bucks to put one like it on a couple of other rifles.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

4JAKE said:


> Update on project. Switched scopes, replaced Leupold 6.5x20 VH reticle with a Vortex 6x24 XLR ffp scope. My first ffp scope and very pleased with early results. Whether dialing it up or shooting the MOA reticle it performs as advertised. Test shots at just under 800 yards with dial up versus MOA reticle were about 3'' apart. Also took an 800 yard prairie dog so am looking forward to the fall for a long range coyote.
> 
> I'm not sure of other shooters results but we have noticed that when shooting prairie dogs out west our guns out perform our bullet data. We're shooting at a little higher elevation than our input data but I think there's more going on than that. The data says I should be 12 MOA at 800 yards but we were shooting 2 MOA high. Dialed 10 MOA elevation and held off 3 MOA for wind drift for the prairie dog. The pd was on an upslope so we had good range verification with two different rangefinders.
> 
> One other change is powder. I'm now using 39 grains of Reloader 19 for the 55 Bergers at 3600 fps.


I have the same scope on my creed and really liking that xlr reticle


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

Update on project. Been quite a while since I've posted. Brought varmint rifle along while deer hunting this fall. While glassing for deer, son and I watched a coyote turn a few circles and bed down in a pasture across valley. My son ranged it at 800 yards out of passenger side of truck. Took varmint rifle from back seat, opened tail gate and set up with rear bag and short bipod. Have Strelok app on my phone. Have slowed my muzzle velocity down (3450 fps with 57 gr. Unmussig bullet) to hopefully extend barrel life. Anyway, input 800 yards, Strelok says 16.6 moa, 139.5 inches drop. Slight left to right wind. Allowed 2 moa wind. Did not dial up, Vortex XLR is ffp moa xmas tree reticle. Gun slid a little so did not see impact. Asked my son what happened and he said you killed him. Thought he was kidding me but it sure made my deer season a success. It also confirmed that this .204 caliber rifle is indeed a half mile coyote rifle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Great to see some rifle talk again. I found two pounds of R26 and it took my 6.5 Creedmoor with 140 gr ELD-M from 2875 fps to 3035 fps. Shooting eight inch steel at 814 yards required 16.75 minutes of up. The Berger VLDs required 17.5 minutes of up. Sure changed the 6.5 Creedmoor. Factory velocity is right around 2700 fps out of a 24 inch barrel. I'm shooting a 26 inch Criterion barrel on my Savage 10 BA Stealth.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Darn,haven't been on this site for a year or 2 but glad I checked in.
4Jake as you may recall I had one(20-250)built after your post.Weaver Rifles did it and it has a Nightforce 3-15(50)FFP on it.Ran with 50 and 57 gr Unmussigs.Lights out shooter and shot a couple out in the 600 yd range but ended up putting it away as my buddy who has reloaded for me 44 years decided I had to pick 3 calibers only.This one was not chosen as not used as much and spendier to reload as well.
Anyway saw this today as no hunting(minus 21 and drifted in)so have been roaming old sites.Went down and dug it out.Give it 'a shot' this weekend.FUN!!!!  
Got a lot of $$ in the rig so may sell it.Been carrying my 260 in the truck for the long range opps.Anyway glad to see this and hear you're still kicking and killing.I'm 76 now but still trying to hunt or fish daily.Snow shoeing 10-12 miles a day is out but 3-4 still works.Better than the alternative.
Good hunting to you!
Dick
PS Anyone interested in a custom(left handed)20-250 with Nightfotce let me know n we can chat.Lotsa ammo and boxes of Lapua brass n Ummussig boolits.


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

duckp (Dick) pm me if you have time. Didn't know you had 20-250 built.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Jake,sent pm..


----------

